# Sticky  All Scale - Accessories Contest #2 - $100 Gift Card + 1 Year Membership to The TCA Ends July 4th 2022



## The Southern Railroad

The first contest was limited - Winner of the April 1st was "Lee Willis" - This contest is for All Scales - And For Members of the Model Train Forum - You have to be a member of this forum for at least 30 days to enter the contest - If you belong to The Train Collectors Association already your next year's dues will be paid directly to the TCA - If you are new to collecting when and if you win - I will call the TCA with your information and pay them directly for your new 1-year membership{ If you love trains , you will love the TCA} and you will receive a $100.00 gift card VIA priority mail - Anything goes - You need a car- 1 Building or more, it can be any building or Circus ride - farm - shipyard - lighthouse - any brand - your choice -. For The Love of Model building is open to all ages - if you are under 18 years of age you must have a parent - or grandparent collect your prize money, your name will be posted - or posted as the child of or grandchild of { Due to privacy in some states} If you are overseas and a Member of the board and win this contest - { Overseas - I will give you the information off the card so that you may use that on line VIA email once I confirm you are the winner} - You can use your winnings for eBay or any local hobby shop or and train supply house - Simple no rules on materials scale or manufacturer - show us what you can do. - Winner will be posted on here July 4th 2022 - If you win and your name is posted - you contact me via [email protected] I will send you instructions and a photo to post on your Model Train Forum Account On this thread to prove it is you - I will then send out the $100 Gift card and call the TCA with your info and pay a 1-year memberships dues in your name. Disclaimer: Remember I'm an old guy here and you never know when a health issue comes up and something goes wrong - like the last contest - if something goes wrong with my health like I do not wake up - the Contest is terminated - this is being solely paid for and done by me, I do restorations and own www.boxcarcharlie.com  - Why? because model train building is super cool - no matter how old you are. Contest and entries have to be posted by midnight - July 4th - so get them in early Any questions just ask and have fun.


----------



## T-Man

Thread is pinned. ￼ Congratulations to Lee. Winner of the last Contest. Thank you, Southern Railroad for hosting another contest.


----------



## SF Gal

Many thanks for continuing a new contest, you sure like to have fun! 😄
And I won't mind trying to pick your pocket for the next contest!!!
I read your profile over on your "about me" site and admire your spunk and resilencency during your troubling past losses.
Your just too young (as I saw from your 1965 photo) to have medical issues, but it sounds like you full of vim and vinegar ...life is just too short to be anything else otherwise.
Good luck to all the contestants and may the best.....person win!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

SF Gal said:


> Many thanks for continuing a new contest, you sure like to have fun! 😄
> And I won't mind trying to pick your pocket for the next contest!!!
> I read your profile over on your "about me" site and admire your spunk and resilencency during your troubling past losses.
> Your just too young (as I saw from your 1965 photo) to have medical issues, but it sounds like you full of vim and vinegar ...life is just too short to be anything else otherwise.
> Good luck to all the contestants and may the best.....person win!


You are very welcome - 😁 Like an old Timex watch - I'm still ticking { Great Doctors here in FL }😃- Good Luck to all of you


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Tips For New People - You can get supplies at any Hobby Store / Hobby Lobby Micheals and yes good old eBay for the old stock - Noch products are great below are products along with what I use for dead area swamp trees is from the Fox Fern plant they die off you just cut them off the plant - Life Like trees have issues with debris coming off them - Palm trees from China are cheap I can get them from eBay { note the trunk of the tree and palms branches need a bit of dull coat or whatever you use - and I paint the trunks as palm trees are not all shiny and bright brown 😁 Good Luck to all


----------



## The Southern Railroad

First Contest Ended: Lee Willis WON $100 Gift Card Shipping Out Priority Mail Monday Morning 4/2/2022 - 😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎😎🙂🙃🙃🙃🙃🙃🙂🙂🙂🙂


----------



## sjm9911

Ok , i will be in on this one. Hopefully, ill have some track layed and something built on the layout. So , dont look back lee, I'm coming for ya.  and thanks for doing this southern, and congrats to lee again.


----------



## Ron045

I'm sorry I'm a little slow. But I do not understand what we are submitting, to whom and where. I got the When, before July 4th.

"Anything goes - You need a car- 1 Building or more, it can be any building or Circus ride - farm - shipyard - lighthouse - any brand - your choice -. "

So we need to submit a "train car"?, 1 building or more? How many pictures are we submitting? Unlimited entries? Just photos or do we need descriptions also?

Are we posting here or emailing to [email protected]? Do we vote for our favorites or are you the judge and jury?

Sorry, I just don't understand.
Ron


----------



## OilValleyRy

Yeah I’m a little confused too. By “Accessories” my mind thinks things like alley details or laundry lines between high rise apartments in NYC or something, lawn sprinklers spraying “water,” company trucks, etc. The requirement of having, what I understand, to be a freight car in the scene is severely limiting. But a good chance I’m misunderstanding.


----------



## sjm9911

I think its just a car, like a chevy, and some sort of building and sceen in the backround. But , anything goes. I would post one sceen , maybe multiple photos here on this thread. This is my understanding of this taking into consideration the last contest. But , I am not the OP. But I still will try to have something done. Lol. Need , a car, building, and a layout.......soon.....soon......


----------



## Ron045

Wouldn't it be great if the OP read all of these replies and just cleared up the confusion?


----------



## SF Gal

My submission for the contest is my....
_*Hatchville Freight terminal on the Santa Fe Line*_ ....on the east side of town...
The building itself is the Iron Ridge Freight Station Kit in HO Scale by Walthers Trainline with a kitbashed dock to conform to a curved siding and yard outer loop. The building is pretty stock with a added interior floor and internal and external nano LED lighting of my own rigging. Freight boxes, barrels, and sacks, loading up the dock are from Woodland scenics and various other freight building kits, even some N scale freight, forklift is made by Wiking, people from Preiser and a few I have no clue!
The general view of the building on my *Santa Fe BIG "L" layout*.....








The delivery ran late into the evening much to the dismay of Butch, the dockmaster....








Dispatch purposely put that customers order in the Super Shock control boxcar to minimize damage but "Toby", the new kid on the dock, opened up the door to grab a stuck box and it toppled out the door almost knocking the new kid off his feet...*"LOOK OUT KID!" *
Hope Candice, the office girl, renewed the dock insurance?









The night is damp and cool as the conductor is walking back from throwing the switch in anticipation of a quick departure....









Otis is overlooking a packed loading dock and dreading the task at hand without his pint of Old Crow....








A overview of the busy dock as lighting shadows play on the docks tin roof overhang...








The loaded dock has warehouse worker "Smitty" scrambling with is dolly to clean off the dock as the freight car gets unloaded.....busy, busy, busy....









The streetview of the Hatchville freight house will be busy in the morning as Butch's Taxi looks to be waiting a while for its fare....









Hatchville Freight house supplies the towns commercial stores and industrial shops with appliances and critical dry goods. The town bustled with income from Route 66 traffic and is slow to adapt to modern times though the mayor got government money for new fangled street lights and signs. Town folk are concerned the I 55 interstate is causing decreased visitors. Air and Truck traffic are causing the railroad issues too as the weathered 2598 is showing it's lack of maintenance....just another day on the Santa Fe Big L.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Ron045 said:


> I'm sorry I'm a little slow. But I do not understand what we are submitting, to whom and where. I got the When, before July 4th.
> 
> "Anything goes - You need a car- 1 Building or more, it can be any building or Circus ride - farm - shipyard - lighthouse - any brand - your choice -. "
> 
> So we need to submit a "train car"?, 1 building or more? How many pictures are we submitting? Unlimited entries? Just photos or do we need descriptions also?
> 
> Are we posting here or emailing to [email protected]? Do we vote for our favorites or are you the judge and jury?
> 
> Sorry, I just don't understand.
> Ron


Place your entry On here - sorry for delay - I've been super busy with repairs - My Judge is my 87 year old Aunt who loves trains She gives input { She grew up with trains , and women have a great attention to details } and we decide which is the best one Hope this helps - We will have another Contest for Christmas


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Good Morning Everyone Sorry for delay in responding - I got slammed with work

Any scale : You need a car- 1 Building or more, it can be any building or Circus ride - farm - shipyard - lighthouse - any brand

Pretty simple and sorry for confusion on this - Do not worry next contest will be better run

My email is just so I can make sure - once I pick the winner - I can make sure who you are and where to send the gift card - with scammers out there today - I did this last contest

Winner posts a photo to this tread on your account That I send to your eMail - makes it all good

I promise next contest will be better run - It Promises to fun and huge $$ and I will post early on the next one and better ways to get a hold of me


----------



## The Southern Railroad

SF Gal said:


> My submission for the contest is my....
> _*Hatchville Freight terminal on the Santa Fe Line*_ ....on the east side of town...
> The building itself is the Iron Ridge Freight Station Kit in HO Scale by Walthers Trainline with a kitbashed dock to conform to a curved siding and yard outer loop. The building is pretty stock with a added interior floor and internal and external nano LED lighting of my own rigging. Freight boxes, barrels, and sacks, loading up the dock are from Woodland scenics and various other freight building kits, even some N scale freight, forklift is made by Wiking, people from Preiser and a few I have no clue!
> The general view of the building on my *Santa Fe BIG "L" layout*.....
> View attachment 585197
> 
> The delivery ran late into the evening much to the dismay of Butch, the dockmaster....
> View attachment 585202
> 
> Dispatch purposely put that customers order in the Super Shock control boxcar to minimize damage but "Toby", the new kid on the dock, opened up the door to grab a stuck box and it toppled out the door almost knocking the new kid off his feet...*"LOOK OUT KID!" *
> Hope Candice, the office girl, renewed the dock insurance?
> View attachment 585198
> 
> 
> The night is damp and cool as the conductor is walking back from throwing the switch in anticipation of a quick departure....
> View attachment 585199
> 
> 
> Otis is overlooking a packed loading dock and dreading the task at hand without his pint of Old Crow....
> View attachment 585200
> 
> A overview of the busy dock as lighting shadows play on the docks tin roof overhang...
> View attachment 585201
> 
> The loaded dock has warehouse worker "Smitty" scrambling with is dolly to clean off the dock as the freight car gets unloaded.....busy, busy, busy....
> View attachment 585203
> 
> 
> The streetview of the Hatchville freight house will be busy in the morning as Butch's Taxi looks to be waiting a while for its fare....
> View attachment 585204
> 
> 
> Hatchville Freight house supplies the towns commercial stores and industrial shops with appliances and critical dry goods. The town bustled with income from Route 66 traffic and is slow to adapt to modern times though the mayor got government money for new fangled street lights and signs. Town folk are concerned the I 55 interstate is causing decreased visitors. Air and Truck traffic are causing the railroad issues too as the weathered 2598 is showing it's lack of maintenance....just another day on the Santa Fe Big L.


Very nice -- lets see if you get any competition - Good Luck to ever one


----------



## Ron045

Not sure I still understand, but I'll follow @SF Gal 's lead.

This is my metropolitan city train station with underground train platforms. The station is a kitbash of 3 MTH banks. I try to repurpose as many things as possible. Not just to save money, but because it's fun to think of different ways to use things.

Part I - The Top.


























I save all of my scrap foam. These shrubs are just scrap foam covered with flock.
The curb is foam that was shaped and painted to edge my base for the station.









These jersey barriers are actually the size tags from clothes hangers.









This planter is a piece of foam and brick clip art printed from my computer. The sedum plants in my wife's garden are harvested in the fall to make great trees. The mulch in the planter is just dyed sawdust.









What city scene wouldn't be complete without a custom scratch build hot dog stand. Everything here is either scratch build or repurposed. Can you guess what the hot dogs are made of?









Looks like Officer Pete got some mustard on his uniform. Officer Pete actually had his head and arm removed and re-attached to create that look.









Officer Jim greets a dog while his partner issues a citation to that poor Camaro driver who illegally parked.


----------



## Ron045

Part II - The underground trains.

Passengers admired the old 2-8-0 as she gets ready to depart.









A view from the south end that exits to the city street.









These passengers eagerly await their inbound train.









These folks are ready to board their express train.









The design engineers miscalculated the length of those NJ Transit Comet II passenger cars from Atlas. The concreate corner pillar had to be removed and replaced with a smaller but stronger steel girder to accommodate the long train. It's such a close fit, speed is restricted to 5 mph.









This Amtrak AEM-7 departs for the NE corridor.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Ron045 said:


> Part II - The underground trains.
> 
> Passengers admired the old 2-8-0 as she gets ready to depart.
> View attachment 585328
> 
> 
> A view from the south end that exits to the city street.
> View attachment 585329
> 
> 
> These passengers eagerly await their inbound train.
> View attachment 585330
> 
> 
> These folks are ready to board their express train.
> View attachment 585331
> 
> 
> The design engineers miscalculated the length of those NJ Transit Comet II passenger cars from Atlas. The concreate corner pillar had to be removed and replaced with a smaller but stronger steel girder to accommodate the long train. It's such a close fit, speed is restricted to 5 mph.
> View attachment 585332
> 
> 
> This Amtrak AEM-7 departs for the NE corridor.


Perfect You have Officially placed your entry - Very nice - winner will be picked Monday morning, Once a winner is picked , I will post it to this thread - The winner than emails me at
[email protected] - I will forward you a photo via email to post on here- Then I know who the winner is and where to send Gift card - simple winner emails your name and address - I send gift card Priority mail - I call the TCA with your name and pay for one year membership - if you have a TCA member number if your the winner That will help when I call to pay your dues for one year - You will also get my cell phone number via the emails Good Luck to everyone


----------



## The Southern Railroad

WE HAVE A WINNER 😁SF GIRL : SF send a email to [email protected] 
Thank you to all who put in a Entry - we have a big contest coming up
: The Christmas Contest will be bigger and better : Happy 4th of July to Everyone 
"Ride The Rails"


----------



## SF Gal

OMG!!! Gosh, many thanks! I'd like to thank MTF for hosting a nice forum, Southern RR for sponsoring the contest and Ron 045 for submitting such a nice presentation too...love your pictures Ron!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

SF Gal said:


> OMG!!! Gosh, many thanks! I'd like to thank MTF for hosting a nice forum, Southern RR for sponsoring the contest and Ron 045 for submitting such a nice presentation too...love your pictures Ron!


SF gal : I sent email with photo - just post the photo I sent here - when you have time - this way I know it is you and I will meet your request 😁✌

Have a great day 
😎👍


----------



## SF Gal




----------



## The Southern Railroad

Perfect - Now people can see how it is done - Place Entry on This Board - Email me if you win { winner posted to this board }- Post Photo I send you to prove it is you on your account - I send Gift Card - Thank you SF Gal and others who tired : Next Contest will be for Christmas , a Christmas Railroad Theme - I will be Posting it later in July with details 
Happy 4th of July To Everyone 😁✌From www.boxcarcharlie.com The Florida Space Coast 👽🚀 Home Of The Southern Railroad Junkie 😊


----------

